# USB Drive not showing in Win Explorer



## captainbarred (May 2, 2005)

I have a PNY Tech. 256 MB thumb drive, has worked fine on every computer in the past, but I brought it in to work today and it will detect, I get the sfely disconect icon on the task bar, but I open win explorer and it wont display the drive....

any ideas?? 

Oh, and it does the same thing on my cube-neighbors computer too... :sad:


----------



## Ashler (May 19, 2005)

Do you have alot of drives mapped? I have noticed that when using USB with WinXP, it will not assign a drive letter past G: (I think).


----------



## captainbarred (May 2, 2005)

A; floppy
c: local
D: CD
E: CD
F, G, H, J, K - Network Drives

so yes...

Any way past this??


----------



## Ashler (May 19, 2005)

As far as I know, there isn't a fix for it. Is there any way you can re-map F and make it B? Then disconnect F. Plug in USB device. It should now be mapped as F.


----------



## captainbarred (May 2, 2005)

Got it, thanks man, I owe ya one!!!
just hope my boss doesnt find out and get pissed! :smile:


----------



## captainbarred (May 2, 2005)

A simpler solution

As it turns out a lot of things were linked to my F drive so I had to either remap programs or change back the F drive.

However I found another way of accessing it.

Insert the thumb drive, right click on my computer and select manage.
go down to disk management and you should see the drive right below the C: drive.
right click and select change drive letter, set it to any free letter and you should be all set :smile:


----------

